

10gen raises $20m for MongoDB - nosh
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/12/sequoia-leads-20-million-round-in-mongodb-big-data-database-provider-10gen

======
zerosanity
I really wish they would straighten out their documentation. I've only looked
a few times but it seems very conditional in the description of features like
replication sets, etc. I think they should have it organized like the MySQL
site has it. E.g. view 5.0 documentation here, or 5.1 here, etc.

The way it is now I couldn't tell you right away what version supports what
just by glancing at the docs for a minute.

~~~
knbanker
Thanks for mentioning this. We're just now starting on a massive
reorganization and rewrite of the docs. Look for some solid initial progress
by mid-October.

~~~
jqueryin
I definitely concur with the statement on organizing by release cycle (or
perhaps using the PHP convention of showing deprecation and support version
information for different calls).

I recently ran into issues with replicaSet myself; finding it hard to locate
documentation on using user-based authentication. It boiled down to me
eventually locating the necessary info on the Master-Slave page for ensuring I
did a db.addUser() on the slave's local db. All in all, I'm much looking
forward to a rewrite of the documentation.

------
deweller
From what I've read, I wouldn't pick MongoDB my first choice for a large data
warehouse. Maybe 10gen can change that.

~~~
colonhyphenp
Can you go into some more detail why you would not choose it? I am curious.

~~~
deweller
I don't have facts to back up my opinion - It is formed by memories of
articles I've read.

I believe CouchDB is a better choice for very large data sets because of its
design.

\+ CouchDB uses a Map Reduce design that I believe would scale better over
very large data sets. \+ CouchDB always stores data in a consistent state on
disk. You can literally pull the plug on the server at any time and the data
will never be inconsistent.

MongoDB is geared for performance and is a great bridge between a relational
database and a high-performance No-SQL database. But I don't recall that it's
strength is handling large datasets.

~~~
catch23
I guess it depends what you consider "very large". If you're talking about
multi-petabyte, then I'd probably use hdfs, but otherwise mongodb might fit. I
hear craigslist uses mongodb to store their data since 1997, which is a fair
amount of data I believe.

~~~
Wijnand
1997, are you sure?

~~~
simonw
See [http://blog.mongodb.org/post/5545198613/mongodb-live-at-
crai...](http://blog.mongodb.org/post/5545198613/mongodb-live-at-craigslist)

